# [Comparison] 'Anon M4 & M2', 'Smith I/O', 'Oakley Flight Deck' and 'Atomic Count 360 HD' - Best Field of View but horrible fogging?



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

I have bought the Atomic Count 360 HD a while ago. But there are no legit reviews out there for these goggles.
Therefore I have decided to compare them with some of the flagship goggles: Anon M2 & M4, Smith I/O, Oakley Flight Deck.

The Atomic Count 360 HD had by FAR the best field of view out of these. Especially the bottom was way more visible.
Oakley Flight Deck and Anon M4 goggles also did a pretty good job (Flight Deck were a touch better).
Third place goes to Smith I/O goggles and the Anon M2 goggles are sadly last place. They limited my field of view to the bottom side way too much for me.

This drastic increase in FOV of the Atomic Count 360 HD made me curious. It seems like they achieve that by using a way thinner frame, which lowers the distance between eyes and glasses.
I have experienced fogging with the Atomic Count 360 HD and that might come from the thin frame. 

Here is a comparison between the frame of the Atomic Count 360 HD and the frame of the Anon M4: 
















Does somebody have experience with these goggles and might share their thoughts? 
Should I just stay with the Atomic Count 360 HD because of their incredible FOV, or is it necessary to have that much stapce between the eyes and the glasses?


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

hendrik6687 said:


> I have bought the Atomic Count 360 HD a while ago. But there are no legit reviews out there for these goggles.
> Therefore I have decided to compare them with some of the flagship goggles: Anon M2 & M4, Smith I/O, Oakley Flight Deck.
> 
> The Atomic Count 360 HD had by FAR the best field of view out of these. Especially the bottom was way more visible.
> ...


for Oakley - go with Line Miner or Canopy, they have the best FOV, no issues with looking down/left/right.
for Smith - Squad XL has similar FOV to LineMiners, and they are much cheaper and have better lenses for lowlight (yellow storm flash destroys hipink prizm)

I didn't hear anything about Atomic being good ad increasing contrast in lowlight so I wouldn't even consider them. Seeing contrast on snow why charging fast is more important than FOV imho.

If you want to have lenses closer to your eyes, go for _cylindrical_ shape lenses (Smith Squad XL, Oakley LineMiner)


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

snow & pow adventures said:


> for Oakley - go with Line Miner or Canopy, they have the best FOV, no issues with looking down/left/right.
> for Smith - Squad XL has similar FOV to LineMiners, and they are much cheaper and have better lenses for lowlight (yellow storm flash destroys hipink prizm)
> 
> I didn't hear anything about Atomic being good ad increasing contrast in lowlight so I wouldn't even consider them. Seeing contrast on snow why charging fast is more important than FOV imho.
> ...


Thans for your answer. What do iu think about the Smith 4D MAG?
I would get them for 150€ and they have an included lens.
My other option would be the Anon M4.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

hendrik6687 said:


> Thans for your answer. What do iu think about the Smith 4D MAG?
> I would get them for 150€ and they have an included lens.
> My other option would be the Anon M4.


I don't like Smiths designs at all  But they have the best lenses for low light. 
Only Squad looks ok, but it's not that great quality, and changing lenses is also a bit complicated (overcomplicated? - Giro, Oakley lens change is way better). 
As my main goggles for this season, I went for Squad XL with Yellow storm S1 lens and Black s3 lens and I paid 80 euros. 

As for 4d Mag -If you like the design - just check their FOV, not sure if they are on the same level as Squad XL. 
I only care about FOV and contrast in lowlight as all other features are not helping you while riding. It's just convenient. 
Days, where you have to change lenses in the middle of the day, are rare. At least where I ride. That's why I don't care about magnetic lenses. I prefer to have 2 pairs of goggles with lenses already on, for the same price or even less, than goggles with magnetic lenses. 

Anon m4 seems a better option in terms of design/features/overall quality than Smiths, but their lenses aren't that good. They are ok if you're not demanding as I am (a lot of treeriding and riding in lowlight conditions). 

I would drop Oakleys, to expensive, only one lens when buying, and HiPinks aren't that good. Giro Vivid and Smith Chromapop give you better contrast.


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

snow & pow adventures said:


> I don't like Smiths designs at all  But they have the best lenses for low light.
> Only Squad looks ok, but it's not that great quality, and changing lenses is also a bit complicated (overcomplicated? - Giro, Oakley lens change is way better).
> As my main goggles for this season, I went for Squad XL with Yellow storm S1 lens and Black s3 lens and I paid 80 euros.
> 
> ...


Would you go Anon M4 for 205€ or Smith 4D mags for 150€? I can decide. Both fit fine


----------

